# *NOW SHIPPING* SF Z-57 Mod *CLOSED*



## nekomane (Oct 6, 2005)

**SOLD OUT* SF Z-57 Mod*

*Edit March 7 2006*
SOLD OUT

*EDIT 2005 Nov 22 JST*
Ready to ship 




Will PM the following people...



with payment instructions soon.
*EDIT END* 



*EDIT 2005 Nov 07 JST*
CLosed, :thanks: 
*EDIT END*

*EDIT 2005 Oct 26 JST*
*Parts have been ordered.*



- Design: Very close to the piece on the right...
...but made with minor refinements and much more precision
- Material: *Black Delrin*
- Price: *$US 3.5 each + $US2.0* Ordinary Airmail anywhere in the world in a padded envelope. 
I do not intend to profit from this but do not want to make a loss either and reckon this will give 
me a little extra, no more than a few cups of coffee though 
- Shipping Target Date: Within 1 month. The machinist has his priorities and delays 
resulting from this is beyond my control.

In order to keep the unit cost low, more than enough pieces have been ordered to cover 
those who initially showed interest. If some of you need more than you first stated, 
let me know. Please post your final order in this thread as I still cannot get accoustomed 
to the PMs with the new software (and the 100 messages limit!). 

Of course, new orders are welcome too.
Anything can go wrong so I will not accept any payment until the parts are checked to 
work and are ready to ship.

Thanks for your patience 

*END EDIT*



*EDIT*
After receiving more requests and enquiries I was prepared for, I am considering to ask a machine 
shop to CNC some of these from *aluminum*, and if possible *Hard Anodized*. Wait! *Delrin* seems a better idea after all.

Prices are to be kept as low as possible and besides actual costs, I do not intend to profit from this.

I need a rough idea of how many should be made, or if there is too little interest to go ahead with this project at all.
Your input is greatly appreciated. Thank you. 
*EDIT*


Replaced the stock retaining ring (seen in 1st pic) with a custom made tailguard.
The ring prevents the light from accidentally switching on, but makes it difficult to activate unless you use the tip of your index finger. Brass adds weight too, but looks rather nice


----------



## AuroraLite (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Nekomane,

I too do like this mod a lot, though I am not a brass fan, but this particular mod somewhat remedy the non-candle-able or accidental turn-on issue of common E series SF lights. Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## StoneDog (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Nice nekomane! Could the same thing be made from a grey plastic like Delrin?

Jon


----------



## Icarus (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## nekomane (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Sorry for the late reply and thanks for your comments.



StoneDog said:


> Nice nekomane! Could the same thing be made from a grey
> plastic like Delrin?
> Jon


 
I don't have any black Delrin but may make a few (less than 5) when I find some. Quite busy now so no gurantees :shrug:


----------



## Ledean (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

The brass looks real good.


----------



## Emilion (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Looks Great !


----------



## torchwolf (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*



nekomane said:


> Replaced the stock retaining ring (seen in 1st pic) with a custom made tailguard.
> The ring prevents the light from accidentally switching on, but makes it difficult to activate unless you use the tip of your index finger. Brass adds weight too, but looks rather nice


Hello nekomane, 

a really good idea! Simply ingeniously. 

I took so far the Clicky of the E2D. But your idea is substantially better. 

If you should manufacture a small series, I would be interested in two pieces from brass.

Thanks


----------



## jtice (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

That looks GREAT !
Nice idea, I may have to do that some time !

What is the threading size?

~John


----------



## Krit (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Godd idea HA HA. Candle mode of SF.


----------



## nekomane (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

jtice,

The thread pitch is 28tpi. Due to my limited skills, I machine the thread OD to 18.80mm and fit and adjust for the ID  

BTW, just got some black Delrin :naughty:


----------



## tylerdurden (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*







I would definitely be interested in buying one of these if you make a run, either in brass or delrin. Man, I gotta get a lathe.


----------



## torchwolf (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

*I am now seriously interested in 4 pieces.  * 
No matter whether brass or Delrin. 

*Absolute precision is more important to me than a low price.*


----------



## ths11 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Looks cool, and adds function too. :goodjob: 

I think the weight of the brass would be better than delrin for stability when used in candle mode, especially as the head is larger than the tail end.

One thought: Becuase the rubber cap for the switch tends to swell out when you press it, a too tight fit around it might make the switch harder to press? The third pic seems to show you have a pretty tight fit, have you noticed the switch is stiffer/harder to press?

I may be interested in one if you decide to make some more.


----------



## Geologist (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Interested as well depending on price. Interested in brass but I have no idea what Delrin is.....


----------



## mountaineer (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Great Job ! I would like to have one in Black Delrin if you make any for sale .

Does anybody know where to get a tap and die in the size to cut the threads to do this ?


----------



## torchwolf (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*



Geologist said:


> ... but I have no idea what Delrin is.....


Delrin® is the registered trade mark of DUPONT for a plastic. 

*Here you find more information.*


----------



## nekomane (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'll see what I can do for those of you who have clearly stated that you want one up to this point, 
but please understand that I can not make many and this is NOT a sign up list.

Torchwolf:
I am not skilled enough to boast precision. No 2 parts I make are the same and will make 
any real machinist blush, but they will do what they are supposed to do.

ths11:
There is some empty space inside the rubber boot to absorb the 'squish' too.

As mentioned before, the small diameter of the tailcap does make it more difficult to press the switch. 
An alternative design may come up. I will post a variation and should be able to make them 
according to your preference. Input is appreciated.

Geologist: 
Price will be set so I can cover the price of material, shipping and padded envelope 
and a cup of coffee  
Brass (if I make any) will be more as it does take more effort.

I have a long over due vacation coming up too so this project may take some time. 
Please be patient.

Gotta go!


----------



## nekomane (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Left: Original design Right: New design




The new design makes it easier to push the switch and is definitely better. 
All pieces from now on will be made this way.


----------



## belyo (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

It's cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geologist (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

looking great!


----------



## torchwolf (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*



nekomane said:


> ...
> The new design makes it easier to push the switch and is definitely better.
> All pieces from now on will be made this way.


Grandiose idea. 

Small change, enormous effect.


----------



## leukos (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

CPFer Mahoney made something like this out of delrin for the A2, L1, L2 tailcap. This is a very useful mod!


----------



## nekomane (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*



leukos said:


> CPFer Mahoney made something like this out of delrin for the A2, L1, L2 tailcap. This is a very useful mod!


Thanks for the heads up, just checked the thread out. Should basically be the same thing without knurling, and has given me some more ideas like HAIII/Al  but I will have to consider this later.

Well, today was a relaxing day off which I spent mostly in front of the lathe. I have the following people covered for Black Delrin tailgurads if they are still interested.
tylerdurden : 1
torchwolf : 2 (hope you will accept less than your request)
ths11 : 1
Geologist : 1
mountain : 1

Price is $US5 for a single piece, $US8 for 2 pieces. Shipping, PP fees, padded envelope and my cuppa coffee included.
Please PM me within 36 hours from this post for Paypal addy or it will go to someone else.

I have 5 more for those who have posted here, starting from 1AuroraLite, (StoneDog already gets one free for suggesting Delrin, which has allowed me to make more than planned :thumbsup: ), 2Icarus, 3Ledean, 4Emilion, (jtice can make one for himself  ) , 5Krit, ...and... belyo(Hi there how'v you been :wave: ) and leukos will follow if anyone above does'nt need one. Again, please PM within 36 hours.

Cheers!


----------



## Geologist (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Please advise if it would be possible to get two pieces, and then I will send payment. Thanks!


----------



## torchwolf (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*



nekomane said:


> ...
> torchwolf : 2 (hope you will accept less than your request)
> ths11 : 1
> Geologist : 1
> ...


Hello nekomane,

of course I agree with two pieces. 
PM follows. 

Thanks.


----------



## Geologist (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Also these look so nice - could you make some for the A2 as well?

Also any brass for the Z57 or A2 in the "pipeline"?


----------



## NextLight (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*



SNIP...I can not make many and this is NOT a sign up list.
[/QUOTE said:


> Too bad. I am sure you will see more interest, including 2-4 here. I love to see ideas become real.
> 
> Kudos,
> David


----------



## jtice (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

BAH! make my own !??!?! hmfff 

Like I have the time for that 

Your Derlin ones look great,
It should hold up just fine, I have had good experiences with it.

~John


----------



## Vifam (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'll take one if available.
Thanks,


----------



## tylerdurden (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## nekomane (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*



Geologist said:


> Please advise if it would be possible to get two pieces, and then I will send payment.
> Also these look so nice - could you make some for the A2 as well?
> Also any brass for the Z57 or A2 in the "pipeline"?


I do have just one brass 'prototype' for the Z-57. Since you are sooo interested in brass, I'll throw it in with the Delrin piece  Hope that will count as 2 for you. Though I am aware that others are also interested in brass, I do not have time to make more of them, sorry.
No plans for the A2.



NextLight said:


> I love to see ideas become real.


I too love watching other's projects develop. This is just a small one but I'm having fun  There are lots of interesting ideas posted daily but those threads fade away as soon as it is known that none are for sale, a growing trend recently :sigh: 

jtice, 
Didn't mean to leave you out, just thought you were 'capable'  Let me know if you need any measurements or a short length of black Delrin.

Vifam, sorry there are no more. I'm waiting for some people here to reply. We'll see if there are any left after the 36 hours.


----------



## *Bryan* (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'd like to be next in line as well. I am looking for just one if possible. I "assume" you'll say the same 36hrs deal....
Thanks in advance for consideration.


----------



## Geologist (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Thanks! PayPal on the way!


----------



## torchwolf (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Hello Taro,

 for 2 pieces.

:thanks:


----------



## nekomane (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Tylerdurden, torchwolf, Geologist, Paypal received thanks!, will ship out in the morning.

I have not heard back from some others and though I will have to wait another 15 hours, may be able to fill requests from some (not all) of you on the waiting list. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## AuroraLite (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Hi, Nekomane!

Thanks for doing this, pm sent to confirm.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'd like to get in on this if at all possible? I'll PM you. :thanks:


----------



## nekomane (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

AuroraLite, Sigman : PMs replied.
ths11 : Will ship with the others :thanks:


----------



## mountaineer (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Hay great !!!! PM sent.


----------



## nekomane (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Z-57 Mod*

The 36 hours have past and I have 2 left 
jtice, belyo PM sent.

I have received several more requests via PM and find that there is a significant demand for this item.

The requests have overwhelmed my limited hobbyist capacity, but would any of you be interested if I were to ask a machine shop to CNC them from Aluminum and HAIIIed?


----------



## nekomane (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I have edited the title of this thread to a *Feeler*.
Please check the first post for details, thanks


----------



## ths11 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

nekomane,

I bet if you did U2 and A2 rings as well, the demand would be much greater.

I'm still waiting on the brass, myself :naughty:


----------



## AuroraLite (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Nekomane,

If we could have black anodized tailcap guard for A2, U2 or C-series clickie(if someone could confirm they are the same?), I'd be in for at least 2. If the black anodization is not possible, black delrin is perfectly fine too.

Anb thank you for doing this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'd be in for a couple, maybe more. Any idea if they fit L1s? Delrin is fine for me. I missed McGizmo's version of this and I've been kicking myself for it. This should give me some relief from the boot marks. 

-LT


----------



## nekomane (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

ths11, Auroralite, I don't have any of the lights you mentioned. Can someone confirm if these lights use the same tailcap?

Lunal_Tic, the L1 has a different tailcap IIRC. This mod is for the 'clicky' Z-57. 
Would Delrin be better? Though I have this _thing_ for HAIIIed aluminum, the cost may be difficult to justify for such a simple piece and Delrin could be better.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Still interested L1 or not. Delrin is fine. HA is a PITA especially if you try your luck with the color match.

-LT


----------



## nekomane (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*



Lunal_Tic said:


> Delrin is fine. HA is a PITA especially if you try your luck with the color match.


Yup, but this piece plays no part in the conductivity of the light and I find it a good opportunity to try out some anodizers. Still open to Delrin though.


Lunal_Tic said:


> I missed McGizmo's version


I don't want to step on anyone's toes (especially McGizmo's!). Besides the 2 stage Aleph tails, does he offer something similar for the Z-57?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

No toes methinks. It was for the L1 and he hated doing them IIRC. I tried to find the link but still "no joy" using the search function.

-LT


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'd be in for 2pcs for the Z57 (any material you choose) and would also be interested in 2 pcs. for the U2 tailcap and one for the A2  

I do not think McGizmo offers any of those things right now although he made a small run (for the A2?) some time ago. I am quite sure you won't step on his toes here 

bernie


----------



## segan (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

i'm also interested in 1pc for the z57, HAIII Aluminium is fine with me, or any other material really.


----------



## AuroraLite (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Nekomane,

I have just got back to my lights, and it seems that the C-series clickie switches could be interchangable with the U2. And the C switch is a little too large on A2 and will not fit on it, and E-series is too small for A2. So U2/C-series, E-series and A2 are probably all different dimensions. I only hope you will do the C and the A2 as well, that'd be great.  :naughty:


----------



## NextLight (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I am good for at least 2, delrin original or Al-HA. If these were easily availabile at this low price, I might go for 5 for my various tailcaps.


----------



## jdriller (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'm good for a few of these.


----------



## nekomane (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'm leaning towards black Delrin and should be able to get a quote from the machinist within a few days.

Regarding the tailgurads for other models, the A2 looks like it has the same retaining ring as the E-series clicky and can be done. The U2, I have yet to see. 

Anyway, whether they will be made depends on how the current project goes :sweat:


----------



## nekomane (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

If all goes well, the Delrin ones will be less than $US 4 each, shipping and padded envelope NOT included.


----------



## segan (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I was just looking at my E1L, how do you get the stock retaining ring out of the Z-57? Do you need a special tool?


----------



## nekomane (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

segan,
- Seal in a Ziploc baggie and boil for a few minutes. This will loosen the Loctite.
- Grip in a beltwrench and use needle nose plyers or a Shimano TL-FC20 peg 
spanner (do a search  here  for the part number, these fit the notches in the retaining ring perfectly) to twist. Take care as the tool will slip easily and can scratch the HA finish.


----------



## jtice (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I would be very interested in a couple for the U2/M2,
if you ever end up making them for those.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I would like 4 of the Z57 rings in any material.


----------



## belyo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Delrin tailcap guard and E1e-BK


----------



## Vifam (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'm interested in 4 for Z57. 
Thanks,


----------



## Sigman (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Feeler* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Man does that look GREAT (and functional as well!) on an E1E!!!

I _*REALLY NEED*_ some of these!!

Anxiously waiting positive words!!


----------



## nekomane (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

*Parts have been ordered. *
First post edited to include the following.

- Design: Very close to the piece on the right...




...but made with minor refinements and much more precision
- Material: *Black Delrin*
- Price: *$US 3.5 each + $US2.0* Ordinary Airmail anywhere in the world in a padded envelope. 
I do not intend to profit from this but do not want to make a loss either and reckon this will give 
me a little extra, no more than a few cups of coffee though 
- Shipping Target Date: Within 1 month. The machinist has his priorities and delays 
resulting from this is beyond my control.

In order to keep the unit cost low, more than enough pieces have been ordered to cover 
those who initially showed interest. If some of you need more than you first stated, 
let me know. Please post your final order in this thread as I still cannot get accoustomed 
to the PMs with the new software (and the 100 messages limit!). 

Of course, new orders are welcome too.
Anything can go wrong so I will not accept any payment until the parts are checked to 
work and are ready to ship.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Sigman (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Did I say how many I was looking for? 

I could EASILY use at least 10!! Ok, make that* 15* Delrin (final answer)...
however if you need to cut me back to 10 - that is acceptable as I really don't want to be greedy.

Well, with Christmas around the corner, friends will see mine and if I have a couple extras, I can make them smile!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Gee Sigman now I don't feel bad about upping my order.  

5 or 6 would work for me I think.

Thanks Nekomane,
-LT


----------



## Sigman (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Well of course I did it to make others feel better! 

(Really wanted to commit before Nekomane raised his price!) 

I would actually like to take this moment to seriously thank Nekomane for offering these to us. It's members like this that make the CPF what it is!! 
:thumbsup: :thanks:


----------



## *Bryan* (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I would like to thank him as well. I would also like to stake my claim for 5 of them.....Please?....

Thanks


----------



## wquiles (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Given your update, please sign me up for 4 of these 

Paypal ready 

Will


----------



## Amorphous (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Nekomane,


Awesome work!!
BTW, I still have the tail guard you made for my ARC 4+. It is beautiful and functional. 

Please put me down for 1 Black Delrin, and 1 HA III. 
Please let me know the cost via PM.

Thanks
Amorphous


----------



## vacuum3d (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I would like to be in line for 2 please. Thank you for providing such quality item at such a low price.

ernest


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Cool, I am in for 6..not 4 but 6...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I don't have any E series lights, but would sure like to see that setup for the C series SF's. Is that possible?

Bill


----------



## mountaineer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I will take 5 in Delrin . 2 in HA if they are made .


----------



## AuroraLite (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Nekomane,

Alrighty, I can't resist it--please up my order from 2 to 5. Thank you! :naughty:


----------



## StoneDog (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'll take one.


----------



## bajaiman (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'd like 5 please. Thanks.


----------



## jdriller (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'd would like 5 please. Thanks.


----------



## belyo (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

There are a lot of orders. 
Does enough quantity arrive from a machinist? :laughing:


----------



## nekomane (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Hi guys, thanks for the interest and some kind words 

Sigman : 15 is fine. All of you so far are covered as well.

Bullzeyebill : We'll see how this project works out. If all goes well, 
I will consider making more for other lights. I do not have any C series nor 
A2s where there seems to be some interest.
My next purchase should be an A2, so the C series will have to wait.

Amorphous, mountain : I have concluded that a HAIII version is not 
very realistic. Sorry to let you down..

belyo : So far, there are more than needed 

Again, thanks for your interest, I will have limited internet access for the next week or so but will try to check in at least once a day.

Cheers!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

nekomane,

I can send you tailcaps or lights for other projects (c/m/a lights) if you find yourself with too much time on your hands. :devil: 

Actually I'm not certain what you can do for the c/m series since those clickies already have a shield and the others can't be modded in that way. Maybe one of the requesters could chime in.

-LT


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

3 for me, and thanx !! :bow:
bernie


----------



## billybright (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I`ll take four please!, :thanks:


----------



## jrblack (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

i would like one of these if it's still a go ahead !!!!

sent pm also .


----------



## mountaineer (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I got mine today . WOW this is cool !!! High speed - low drag ! 
Like SIGMAN said , this is what CPF is all about , members with great ideas going out of there way to make things like this possible . Thanks ! 
My order for 5 just went up to 7 in Black Delrin .


----------



## nekomane (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

All requests are covered up to this point and 15 more are available. I will keep a few extras until all pieces have safely reached their destination.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Are we supposed to pay now ... or wait for a PM or something? Guess I am confused ... :thinking: 
bernie


----------



## nekomane (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Kiessling,
From first post:
_Anything can go wrong so I will not accept any payment until the parts are checked to work and are ready to ship._


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Thanx! PayPal ready at your word though ...
bernie


----------



## nekomane (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Now, about the C/M series and the U2...

AuroraLite, L_T, thanks for the info. I'll have to get a close look at them before anything kicks off (as well as finishing the current Z57 project).

Some questions though ...

- The C and M series already have an optional clicky switch with a protective shroud and enabling candle mode. These would be the Z48(HAIII) or Z49(Black). Correct?

- There is another type of clicky switch for these lights, the Z58(HAIII) or Z59(Black) which has the rubber boot protruding from the end. Correct?

- Can I assume that the people wanting a tailguard for the C/M series are talking about the Z58/59?

- Why the need for a custom part if Surefire already offers a nice solution?

- Can someone definately confirm that the Z58/59 fits on the U2? Is it the standard tailcap for the U2?

- From looking at some pics, it looks like the Z58/59 and U2 tailcaps have a retaining ring similar to the Z57. What is the material? Can the same solution for the Z57 be employed here?

Again, absolutely no promises, I am just looking at the possibilities. 
Thanks for any input 

*I have limited internet access for a few more days*


----------



## AuroraLite (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Nekomane,

Thank you for the making and sending switch guard, it is beautifully made--will install it as soon as I find time to do a good job on it and feedback to you later. 

Currently in the office, so just info off-top my dummy head:

After I checked out my original C tailcap, I just remembered that it is NOT made the same way as the E series cap.(which there is no retaining ring to switch, my bad for suggesting this) And you are absolutely correct about the Z48 switch, which it could all go onto U2 as I remembered trying it on.

As for the U2 and A2 swtiches, they are shaped very much like the Z57. While people could purchase the Z48/Z49 for their U2s, I believe there is currently no similar 'standable' switch for the A2 now. Incentive wise, I think it is the option to keep the original tailcap for U2 while having it be 'standable' and the cost is not as high compared to getting a Z49...

For the last two questions, I would leave it to other people who have their lights handy. 

Hope this helps! :wave:


----------



## mountaineer (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I have a Z59 and took it apart to see if it would be possible . It is basicly the same as the Z57 but there is a very smal and tight fitting rubber ring 
at the top of the threads which seals it . The switch and rubber 
boot fit tightly in this housing so there is not much play as in the Z57 . It is also made out of Aluminum .
Im not sure about the switch on the U2 since I dont have one but it looks the same . 
I would like one for my Z59 in Black if you do make any . 

Kenny


----------



## nekomane (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Back on DSL at last!

Thanks for the info and offers regarding the tailacps. I had to make sure, and this gave me a great excuse to get a U2 and extra Z58. (Hey AuroraLite, Guess where I got 'em? In Hong Kong  )

I have not heard back from the machinist, but there is still plenty of time till the agreed date and would like to leave him alone.

Still some of these... umm, well actually quite a few left if anyone wants to place new orders


----------



## baram (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Wow, really nice pieces. I'm in for 3, please.

Hyun


----------



## Bravo25 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I'll sign in for 3 of these as well. 
You will let us know when to make payment?

Thanks.


----------



## taiji (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

I hope that I am not too late for this. 

I'd like two (2) Delrin pls. for z57 

I'll figure out the paypal addy to

thanks

taiji


----------



## nekomane (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Baram, Bravo25, taiji, thanks very much 
I will PM payment details when the parts are ready to ship.

neko


----------



## christrose (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

nekomane san,
I'm in for 2 of these if still available.
Thanks.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Cool, standing by ... and free :bump: ...
bernie


----------



## LitFuse (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Please put me down for 4, thanks!

Peter


----------



## Emilion (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: *Parts Ordered* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

3 pcs for me, thanks ^_^


----------



## nekomane (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: *Closed* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

All requests covered up to now. To be on the safe side, I will stop taking orders now.

I will let you know how to send payment as soon as I receive the parts, check them, 
and have them ready to ship. Hopefully this will be by the end of this month. :thanks:


----------



## Jackyl (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: *CLOSED* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Please let me know when one is available, in what materials / color, and if / how it installs in a Z59 TC. Thanks!!!


----------



## nekomane (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: *CLOSED* Surefire Z-57 Mod*

Hi Jackyl,
I did manage to make an ugly proto for the U2 but I'm rather busy now and can not take on a new project at the moment.
Will let you know if there are any Delrin Z57 (E-series) guards left.


----------



## nekomane (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: *CLOSED* Surefire Z-57 Mod *NOW SHIPPING**

Parts are ready to ship. Please view 1st post


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: *CLOSED* Surefire Z-57 Mod *NOW SHIPPING**



Not sure what's up but Paypal isn't sending confirmation emails yet. Read that it was happening earlier too.

-LT


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 22, 2005)

for 6 with EMS and Insurance.:thanks:


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 22, 2005)

PayPal sent and thanx a bunch !!! :thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## jdriller (Nov 22, 2005)

sent for 5. Thanks for getting the project done.


----------



## taiji (Nov 22, 2005)

Paypal sent. Thank you.


----------



## Vifam (Nov 22, 2005)

Paypal sent. Thanks,


----------



## vacuum3d (Nov 22, 2005)

PP sent! Thank you!

ernest


----------



## Sigman (Nov 22, 2005)

:thanks:


----------



## nekomane (Nov 22, 2005)

Vifam, Sigman, Kiessling, Beamhead, jdriller Paypal received, will ship out by tomorrow.

Someone who payed for 2 pcs with the initials *EY* from CA USA, please notify your CPF name.

Lunal_Tic, I cannot confirm your Paypal yet. Just let me know where to send. 
We can worry about payment later


----------



## nekomane (Nov 22, 2005)

Annonymous user was EY from CA, USA. Above post edited.

Lunal_Tic, Paypal confirmed, you should be the first to receive the tailcaps.


----------



## vacuum3d (Nov 23, 2005)

Sorry, EY was me. I had forgotten to put down my alias.

ernest


----------



## nekomane (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Vacuum3D.

To others.. As notified by PM, if you can at least send me your address, I will be able to send them immediately. 
Otherwise you will have to wait until I get back in about 2 weeks. Post offices will be quite busy at that time 
of year anywhere around the globe, which may add to further delays


----------



## nekomane (Nov 23, 2005)

Paypal does not send out confirmation emails for every transaction, or must be having problems.
By logging in to my account, I found more people had paid earlier 

Auroralite, NextLight, bajaiman thanks.

Taiji, I cannot find your's neither by email notification, nor Paypal details???


----------



## StoneDog (Nov 23, 2005)

Nekomane,

PP sent w/ address. Thanks!

Jon


----------



## christrose (Nov 23, 2005)

PP and EM sent. Thanks.

christrose


----------



## billybright (Nov 23, 2005)

for 4 tailcaps thanks again!:rock:


----------



## nekomane (Nov 23, 2005)

AuroraLite, stonedog, bajaiman, baram, christrose, billybright Thanks!
All orders up to now have shipped.


----------



## taiji (Nov 23, 2005)

I am using a friend's computer as I am away on thanksgiving holiday. I've e-mailed my address to you but if you don't mind I waiting a bit, i will check my paypal when I get to my own computer. I did not get a confirmation mail from paypal the first time around. thank you for your patience and the extra effort you are putting in to get this to me.

taiji


----------



## thesurefire (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you have any more of these are are they all gone? Thanks


----------



## nekomane (Nov 23, 2005)

taiji, no problem at all. I just got your PM and will be sending to the address.

the surefire, thanks for your interest. If all goes well and none of the shipments get lost or damaged 
(Highly unlikely, I've sent many items without problems) I will offer the spares I am keeping for now.
I'll put you down for a couple. You can find further details in the 1st post if interested.


----------



## NetMage (Nov 23, 2005)

If you have a couple left after thesurefire, I'll take them


----------



## NextLight (Nov 23, 2005)

Forum was down, but paid yesterday morning for 3, as you have seen by now.


----------



## segan (Nov 24, 2005)

sent for 1. Thanks!


----------



## nekomane (Nov 24, 2005)

NetMage, your on the list 
NextLight, shipped with the others.
segan, will ship tomorrow.

I'll have less time to check in during the next 2 weeks.
It looks like some people have not had a chance to check their PMs yet and will have to wait until I get back. 
Again, my apologies


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 24, 2005)

Woohoo! Mine just arrived. Now for some Z-57 soup; got the water boiling already. :devil:

-LT


----------



## nekomane (Nov 25, 2005)

Emilion, Amorphous, Paypal received. Thank you  will ship out tomorrow.

Unless I can confirm your address within 12 hours of this post, items will have to wait until mid December to ship...

LT, how'd your soup turn out?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 25, 2005)

One was as tough as an old boot and I buggered up the Al edge but fortunately I've got a space piece from one that I gutted to put into an Aleph.

They take a little getting used to because I use my thumb to activate but I think they will work out very well.

Thanks again for doing this for us.
-LT


----------



## stein (Nov 25, 2005)

nekomane,
If you have any extras, I'd be interested in 2 of them.


----------



## christrose (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got mine yesterday. I'm also now boiling Z-57s.  
Thanks.

christrose


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 27, 2005)

Got mine today...:thinking: ...USPS delivers international mail on Sunday.....I digress  .......Thanks I like them:wave:


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 27, 2005)

nekomane,

If you have any left I'd take at least two. Would it help if I paid a"premium" to compensate for any last minute inconvenience?

Brightnorm


----------



## nekomane (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, sorry for the absence. I have already left home and will not be able to ship any until I return in mid December.

Glad that the tailcaps are being delivered safely.

stein, brightnorm, I will put you on the waiting list, there should be enough for you. Unfortunately, as explained above, no 'premium offer' will help the situation 

Cheers!


----------



## Warleader (Nov 28, 2005)

If you have a couple left, please put me down for 2 also. Thanks!


----------



## billybright (Nov 28, 2005)

Received & fitted mine today,:goodjob: Thanks again!


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 28, 2005)

Received, fitted, and I like it very much!
Great work!
:thumbsup: and thanx!
bernie


----------



## jdriller (Nov 28, 2005)

Got mine today! Thanks for a great adapter.


----------



## taiji (Nov 29, 2005)

Paypal'd - taiji


----------



## vacuum3d (Nov 29, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. Beautifully made.

Thx,
ernest


----------



## segan (Dec 3, 2005)

quick question, removing the retaining ring from the z-57 and replacing it with this mod shouldn't affect the "waterproofness" of the light right?


----------



## belyo (Dec 3, 2005)

Structure to be used to press down Switch-Rubber does not change.
Maybe waterproofing performance will not change with an original, too.


----------



## segan (Dec 3, 2005)

woohoo i just boiled my z-57 and installed the mod. Works a treat, what a high quality piece of work.

I ended up using a standard table fork to unscrew the existing retaining ring because i didn't have pliers small enough lying around. I bent the second the third (middle) prongs of the fork out of the way and the ones on the end fit perfectly! Didn't end up scratching the finish on the retaining ring because of the nice fit. Maybe it will help someone.

Cheers


----------



## goldserve (Dec 4, 2005)

Are there any left for poor me who missed out? Thanks!


----------



## nekomane (Dec 4, 2005)

Though on a slow connection, finally back online. Glad that the tailcaps are reaching all of you.

Warleader, goldserve, will put you on the list but please understand that there are only a limited number left and availability is not guranteed.

I assume anyone who initially showed interest but has not replied to the PMs I sent out around 10 days ago have bailed out. The remaining tailcaps will go to the newly signed up members. 

taiji, yours went out before I left home 

segan, as belyo pointed out, if tightened down sufficiently, the tailcaps were designed to have as much 'waterproofness' as the stock retaining ring. 

Also I would like to apologize if this whole thread was not supposed to be in the Homemade and Modified forum. It started out as a simple project of mine, but after some requests to make more, morphed into something I had not expected. I should have requested it to be moved to 'Groupbuys' or 'Custom BST'. If the mods or admins think it is necessary and not too late, that would be fine with me.


----------



## Warleader (Dec 4, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm still interested. I will take more than 2 if you end up having extra. Very nice piece of work!

Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## goldserve (Dec 7, 2005)

This is a me too post! I'm still interested in two...


----------



## nekomane (Dec 10, 2005)

Is there anyone who has not received their tailcap(s) from the first round?
I have been contacted by 1 person who has not. 
His package was sent out last on Nov 30th.
Thanks


----------



## NetMage (Jan 18, 2006)

Got mine, they are great!


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 2, 2006)

nekomane,

Was reading your "FS: Custom CR2 Body for Fenix" thread and noticed the "Z57 tailcaps still available" in your sig line.

I would like two if they are indeed available. It's another one of those threads I wish I hadn't ignored..... .


----------



## nekomane (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: *NOW SHIPPING* SF Z-57 Mod*

Hello Niteowl, I have about 20 of these left.
PM heading your way with details, thanks


----------



## Niteowl (Feb 3, 2006)

PayPal sent nekomane. Great idea!


----------



## download (Feb 10, 2006)

Beautifully arrived. :thanks:


----------



## nekomane (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know :twothumbs:


----------



## twentysixtwo (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry if I'm being thick, but are there any of these tailcap mods still available? The thread says closed but your note said you have some left. If so, I'd like a couple. Thanks much, paypal ready to go.


----------



## nekomane (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: *STILL A FEW AVAILABLE* SF Z-57 Mod*

twentysixtwo:
Sorry for the confusion. I edited the thread title a few posts back but it changed again.
For some reason I can"t get the first post to chage either :thinking: 
PM will be sent soon.


----------



## London Lad (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi, Same question here please. Do you have any left, in which material and how much :thanks:


----------



## nekomane (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi London Lad, I have (was 8 ) now *6* of them still available.
Each piece is US$3.5, shipping is US$2 anywhere around the globe.
Check first post for further details and please post in this thread if interested.
Thanks 

Ooops sorry, forgot to say that they are made from black Delrin.


----------



## WhiteLight (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi, 
How long does it take to get one shipped to South Dakota, 57252 USA?


----------



## nekomane (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi WhiteLight,

Anywhere between 5 to 14 days.
I've sent over 100 packages to the US by non registerd airmail without any problems. 
Most packages are sent within the same day of payment, or at least by the next day.


----------



## WhiteLight (Mar 4, 2006)

nekomane said:


> Hi WhiteLight,
> 
> Anywhere between 5 to 14 days.
> I've sent over 100 packages to the US by non registerd airmail without any problems.
> Most packages are sent within the same day of payment, or at least by the next day.




Sounds great, 
I would like to buy one.
Please let me know your paypal info and total price, thanks...


----------



## Shark (Mar 4, 2006)

If there are any left please PM me with details for ordering.
Thanks Bill


----------



## nekomane (Mar 6, 2006)

**SOLD OUT* SF Z-57 Mod*

For some reason, I cannot edit the title of this thread.
Please excuse the conflicting *NOW SHIPPING* *CLOSED* and *SOLD OUT*

They are *All Sold Out*, Thank You!


----------



## moeman (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: *SOLD OUT* SF Z-57 Mod*

Do you plan on doing another run?
thanks,
chris


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 14, 2006)

I'd be in for another run....


----------



## nekomane (Mar 14, 2006)

Dunno I'll need at least 60 pcs minimum to start a new batch.
Considering aluminum and HA III too. What do you think?


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 14, 2006)

Could the 60 be done in a couple colors. Like have 20 HAIII, 20 Aluminium, 20 black, 20 bronze, 20 silver. Or whatever. I would buy at least 2 of each, maybe 3. Let us know on coloring options. If you offer like a set of 4 or 5 different colors I bet people will jump on this.


----------



## SRacer2000 (Apr 11, 2006)

Anymore of these coming anytime soon!?!?


----------



## nekomane (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: *SOLD OUT* SF Z-57 Mod *CLOSED**

Dosen't look like there is enough interest and I am way to busy now.
Sorry SRacer..


----------



## goldserve (Apr 12, 2006)

Shoot...I am definitely interested...


----------



## Robban (Apr 12, 2006)

goldserve said:


> Shoot...I am definitely interested...


Indeed. I remember seeing the first thread about this quite some time ago. But there wasn't any talk about making a run then. Today out of accident more than anything I came upon this thread. Poop.

If you ever decide to make a new bunch I'm in for one.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's another interested member. I'd love to get one of these if there is a second run...


----------



## Kelvino (May 16, 2006)

Hi nekomane, if you start a second run I would be in with 5 pieces.


----------



## Lite (Jun 11, 2006)

If another run happens, count me in for one.


----------



## Nell (Jun 11, 2006)

I am interested too.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: SF Z-57 Mod *CLOSED**

Been busy and will be for some more. Sorry for the lack of updates.

I am having a small batch made which should be available in a few weeks.

I will ask a mod to close this thread as I cannot edit the confusing title.

A new post will be made in Custom B/S/T when they are ready. Please do not PM requests 
until then, as I will not be able to reply.

Thanks for your interest and patience


----------



## Sigman (Jun 14, 2006)

Old sale thread closed at nekomane's request.


----------

